# Your advice on computer monitors



## JohnG (Jul 19, 2012)

My Samsung 30 inch is on the blink and needs replacing. Any suggestions about what to do? I'm working with an Intel Mac Pro with a regular DVI output (I think that's it anyway). 

The Dell UltraSharp is expensive but well-reviewed, as is an Asus model (source: Amazon!)

Any ideas / suggestions?


----------



## Ganvai (Jul 19, 2012)

Are you lucky with one big monitor? I have to smaller ones and it's much better to work with.

Also the question: Do you need an awesome Monitor? I'm very lucky with my two Asus VW222 (not to good, not so bad). Running since four years and are enough for using my daw (and even not to expensive).

Greetings,
Jan


----------



## JohnG (Jul 19, 2012)

Hello Jan,

I have been thinking of getting two smaller monitors as well. Two 27 inch monitors would cost less and then I could reserve one for notation and one for my DAW's sequencer.

Anyone else recommend this setup?


----------



## MacQ (Jul 19, 2012)

I have a standard set up of 4 monitors. 27" in the middle, flanked by 2 x 24" monitors, and an HDTV for picture above and behind. 

The flexibility of keeping everything open at a glance is great, for my music work, my video editing work, and my soundware work alike (not all at the same time, of course!)

Anyway, if you've only ever used one monitor, prepare for the revelation of 2. I suggest more. 

~Stu


----------



## BopEuph (Jul 19, 2012)

JohnG @ Thu Jul 19 said:


> Hello Jan,
> 
> I have been thinking of getting two smaller monitors as well. Two 27 inch monitors would cost less and then I could reserve one for notation and one for my DAW's sequencer.
> 
> Anyone else recommend this setup?



I LOVE this setup. When I'm doing transcribing or MIDI takedowns, I can keep the DAW pulled up and just keep cuing up a section while following along on Finale and making sure it's right.

An interesting bug, though, and I don't think Finale has fixed it: if you use ALT+TAB to switch windows and use a MIDI keyboard with speedy entry, it creates an inaudible MIDI loop that affects your note entry when you toggle back to Finale. 

For instance, say your last chord was a C triad, and you put that in, then toggle to the DAW to do something, then toggle back. You go and add in a "D" and what comes out is C,D,E,G. The looped C triad will go away when you play those keys on the keyboard again, but it's a nuisance nonetheless.

Other than that, once you have dual monitors, you don't want to go back. I'm out of town right now with my laptop, and trying to do copywork on this alone is annoying; I have a number of windows needed to be open while doing it and only one screen to view everything on.


----------



## JohnG (Jul 19, 2012)

I would be a little tight with two 27 inch-ers but could perhaps use two 24 or one 24 and one 27 

Any brand recommendations? Dell seems to get good reviews, as do ASUS and HP.





PS (I use a big flat screen for picture -- directors like it -- so I sort of have two now).


----------



## rgames (Jul 19, 2012)

Historically, Dell and Apple (Cinema Display or whatever it is now) buy their screens from the same supplier. Both are about the best I've seen. I have dual 24" Dell screens on my desk.

The Dell versions were about 1/3 the cost when I bought mine 

I also have a 26" Asus over my 88-key keyboard (located to the side) that duplicates the main project window. It's fine but the Dells definitely have a better picture. In reality, though, they're all pretty good these days. I'd say Dell and Apple win on overall quality and durability, though. No data to back that up, just a hunch...

I think the only major difference is color accuracy (I used to run a photography studio), the panels used by Dell and Apple are much better than Asus. At least that was true several years ago. Haven't actually looked in a while...

A big PITA these days is that it's tough to get the old-school 1920X1200 resolution, I think most monitors are now 1920x1080 (to match HDTV). That extra 120 pixels might not seem like much but it really makes a difference in terms of screen real estate. Make sure you check the specs and understand that there's a difference.

rgames


----------



## JohnG (Jul 19, 2012)

Thank you Richard!

And the dual 24" is enough when you are sequencing and doing notation?


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 19, 2012)

rgames @ Thu Jul 19 said:


> A big PITA these days is that it's tough to get the old-school 1920X1200 resolution


That's for sure! I definitely want those extra 120 pixels, but it seems like there are fewer and fewer every month.

When you guys talk about 27" monitors, are those 1800x1200? If so, where are you finding them? I have a couple discontinued Samsung 26" monitors which I love because of the larger pixels. (Old eyes.) 27" would be even better. Plus I think I should buy a bunch of them now, before 1800x1200 monitors disappear completely.


----------



## rgames (Jul 19, 2012)

JohnG @ Thu Jul 19 said:


> And the dual 24" is enough when you are sequencing and doing notation?


Yes - I don't have any issues with it running 1920x1200. I keep the project window open on the left and have score or mixer/instruments on the right.

I do a fair amount of notation work on my notebook, which is 1920X1080, and I do notice the loss of those 120 pixels that I get with my desktop monitors. It's not really a big deal, but you do notice it.

In the end, you'd probably adjust and not notice. After all, how many of us used 640x480 at some point in the past? Seems we got by...!

rgames


----------



## JohnG (Jul 19, 2012)

The Dell UltraSharp U2412M 24" LED LCD Monitor says it supports 1920 x 1200, which is what I've been using on the Samsung. Now I have to figure out if my graphics card can project that on two monitors.

Thanks for the help guys. This is actually a pretty big decision we make as we are staring at this sometimes 20 hours a day!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 19, 2012)

Normally it's *dual-link* DVI if you're running a 30" monitor, but if you're only running 1900 x 1200 then you probably have a TV monitor rather than a computer one.

Apple doesn't make the 30" Cinema Display I like so much anymore - they now have a 27" one with a glossy screen instead of the matte one, and to me it's a hair less nice. But it's still very good. My wife's iMac has what I assume is the same screen, and there's nothing wrong with it.

Actually, that might be worth looking into: the iMac has an input to be used as an external monitor, and you might get an extra computer for very little more. Just a thought.


----------



## JohnG (Jul 19, 2012)

I am sold on the dual monitor scheme, with one for notation. DP's notation looks good and I use it constantly. It would be great to have it on a separate page. I'm going to get a 24 inch Dell for that and either fix the existing Samsung or get a second Dell. Apples are great too but the Dell is very highly reviewed with very few negatives on Amazon.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 19, 2012)

One advantage of two monitors is that you could flip the second monitor around by 90º so that it would taller and in it is wide. That could maybe be useful for notation. Only some monitors let you swivel that way, but it seems like a pretty cool option to have.


----------



## Biggator1999 (Jul 19, 2012)

Ya know I have two Viewsonic's at 27 inches a piece. I know they aren't the most expensive or the nicest, but I got two monitor's for around 550$. I'm not doing Photoshop or anything like that after all. I was just looking for something with a large screen and decent resolution. I figure I have better things to spend my money on in my studio than shell out a ton of cash for monitors.


----------



## dxmachina (Jul 19, 2012)

I purchased two of these: http://www.amazon.com/HP-ZR2740w-27-inch-Backlit-Monitor/dp/B005MR4P0W/ref=sr_1_2?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1342750964&sr=1-2&keywords=hp+27 (http://www.amazon.com/HP-ZR2740w-27-inc ... ords=hp+27)

...and mounted them with Ergotron arms. They don't have the wow factor of the high end Apple and Dell 27 and 30s, but they have the high resolution I was looking for... and the anti-glare coating which I prefer.

I highly prefer two large high-res monitors, but the Ergotron arms are *key*... otherwise it is _very_ difficult to position them properly next to each other and maintain ergonomics.


----------



## JohnG (Jul 19, 2012)

So I ordered one Dell 24 inch and am limping along with my existing flickery screen for a little while until it arrives. It's not terrible (ok, a little terrible). Then if the Dell turns out to be big enough, I'll get another one and if not I'll get something bigger as the "main" screen.

I realise that one should be able to know if it's big enough by measuring but I think I'll try it out first.

The one I ordered does allow vertical flipping, which might be just the ticket for notation, as you said Mike. 

And I saw those Ergotron arms and they do look pretty interesting. Those HP backlit displays do look great; I will look at one if the 24 inchers don't cut it.

And Biggator I also use Viewsonic for monitoring my slave computers. It's just fine. I simply went with the best-reviewed displays on Amazon, even though I'd bet they are mostly gamers doing the reviews. Certainly not composers.


----------



## BopEuph (Jul 19, 2012)

Does the resolution really matter for music programs? I've been using my Dell Vostro laptop coupled with an old school tube monitor for years, and it's done me good. I'm going to start replacing the tube monitors for flatscreens soon, but I can see fine on these things, and I figure since I'm not using anything graphic intensive, there's no need for top-notch monitors at all.

The main reason I'm tired of tube monitors is the weight and size of the stinking things!


----------



## dxmachina (Jul 19, 2012)

> The one I ordered does allow vertical flipping, which might be just the ticket for notation, as you said Mike.
> 
> And I saw those Ergotron arms and they do look pretty interesting.



The Ergotrons do rotate, so even if it is not liste as a feature of the monitor you can almost always do it through the OS. 



> Does the resolution really matter for music programs?



I would say definitely yes (at least for me). Keeps scrolling around to a minimum... which helps a lot for really dense arrangements. Also means that I can have a player read notation right off of my screen even if he/she is sitting back a bit in the room. 

I started with 20" thinking I couldn't possibly need more. Then moved to two 24", and now the two 28". I'd certainly call it a 'luxury' but I would not want to go back.


----------



## BopEuph (Jul 19, 2012)

I have been on 17" monitors since I started computing and never thought I could possibly need more. Way to make me want to buy more things!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 19, 2012)

If you're buying an LCD arm, PM me and I'll tell you what I've learned after having bought several of them. I like the Innovative one the best, but I don't rotate my 30" monitor (I'm not sure how well it does that).

The reason monitor resolution is important is simply that you can see more pixels in the same space. If your 27" or 30" monitor is set to 2560 pixels horizontally, that means you see about 25% more than if it's set to 1900. It'll be smaller, but you can see more bars of music.

But also bear in mind that you're staring at these things for hours on end. It's really worth getting a good one if your treasury allows it.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 19, 2012)

By the way, I have a couple of monitor arms here I'm not using, if anyone is interested. I'm not looking to retire from the proceeds - I'll be happy to reclaim the space in my garage.


----------



## paulcole (Jul 20, 2012)

http://store.apple.com/uk/product/MC007B/A

This is good providing you place it properly in the room because of reflection from light from the window. Can get a slight glare. I use an Apple 30 inch which is more of a matt design but I will probably get one of these when it finally gives up the ghost, which I hope it never does because it's a superb screen.
But these 27 inch Apple screens are very detailed and if you're doing photography as well as music then these are as good as any. I don't know who makes them for Apple. Maybe Samsung?


----------



## 667 (Jul 24, 2012)

I bought a cheap Catleap 2560x1440 IPS direct from Korea on ebay. It was $360 including shipping. No dead pixels. Cheap stand that wiggles a lot; I will eventually replace that. But it was $360. And that was a few months ago; they're probably $299 now.

I find 2560x1440 not-quite-big-enough on its own so will probably hook one of my 20" 1600x1200 LCDs up as well.


----------



## noldar12 (Jul 24, 2012)

There is still a very "old style" option as well if one wants to avoid wide screen. NEC still makes a rotatable 19" 1280x1024.


----------



## Matt Baron (Jul 29, 2012)

Mike Greene @ Thu Jul 19 said:


> One advantage of two monitors is that you could flip the second monitor around by 90º so that it would taller and in it is wide. That could maybe be useful for notation. Only some monitors let you swivel that way, but it seems like a pretty cool option to have.



This is how I have my monitors set up and I love it, it's so helpful. The stand on my second monitor doesn't swivel but I have it on a mount that does. I change how I have it setup depending on what I'm doing and it makes it super convenient.


----------



## Bunford (Jul 31, 2012)

A 2+ monitor setup is essential I'd say.

I'm only just introducing myself into writing orchestral pieces etc but have been making electronic music for a few years. I've been using dual monitors. I have 2 1080p LG 24" monitors. Cheap and are amazing quality.

I usually have my sequencer view on my right hand side screen (which is more central than right), and then to the left I have windows on there for the track mixer meters, clock timer, vst viewer, video window etc.

I'm considering a 3rd monitor though. Have sequencer on middle screen, mixer, vsts and video on the left hand monitor and then have Kontakt instances up on the right hand monitor, giving easy view and access to everything and able to put the video window into full screen if need be.


----------



## quantum7 (Aug 4, 2012)

I went from a single Apple 30" to two HP 25" monitors and have never never happier.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 4, 2012)

I went from two really nice 17" monitors to a single Apple 30" and couldn't be happier.  I could hook them up as well if I wanted, but I don't.


----------



## iamnemo (Aug 19, 2012)

30" monitors at 2560x1600 usually require *dual-link* DVI or the newest DisplayPort (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DisplayPort). I currently use four HP LP3065 30" monitors with a few extra 24" (some touchscreen as control surfaces). Very satisfied so far (4 years).


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Aug 19, 2012)

I have a 27' and 22" Hanspree, very affordable, form Staples, and quite happy.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 19, 2012)

I really like the idea of the 90 degree flip for notation.
If and when I go to a dual screen I will definately be looking to that for an option. 
I still use the ancient Free Hand Music Pad Pro with a footswitch. I need notation on a much larger screen that I can read from a distance, I just hope I can use the Footswitch method still as I am not allowed the pleasure of a QWERTY or scroll unless it's for indoor work. Maybe DP has a MIDI CC assignment I can Translate or use.

And I am sold on DP for the PC. I have been following it for some time, and the MIDI and notation are 2 big +s in my book.

Nice set up Quantum 7, the big knobs are super handy.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 19, 2012)

iamnemo is right - DVI-d rather than DVI (in fact I think it's always, not usually).

And unless the graphics cards have changed in the past six years without my knowing it, you can't just use a longer cable - you need an expensive box from Gefen to retransmit the signal. I ended up buying their 2-machine KVM box to do that instead of the regular box, but actually I've never used it as a KVM.


----------

